# Words and phrases I hate now



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

1. Common sense
2. Fair

If I hear anyone using these words, I tend to quit listening to anything they have to say.

When I was young, the words had a certain amount of linguistic value. Now they are used for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diversity


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Transparent
That's not who we are
Misspoke
Comprehensive *insert word du jour


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Transgender


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We can all agree (insert statement like, No one needs a machine gun) right. When of course no one was talking about machine guns.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Gender neutral

Racists


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Equality
Sustainable 
High capacity 
Reasonable 
Safety 
Safekeeping
Mentally sound
Dangerous 
Etc... we’ve lost the language. Drink up, we’re fudged


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here ya go- 

Participation trophy.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Ethically
Responsibly


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Assault rifle.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Assault rifle.


Worse yet, "assault weapon."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Worse yet, "assault weapon."


And "Military-style...."


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Warren
Bloomberg
Bernie
Hillary
Bill *(context specific)
Butt-a-gig
McCain
Romney
Pelosi
Waters *(context specific)
Feinstein
Barak
Obama
Michelle *(context specific)

There are others, . . . these will do for now.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And "Military-style...."


"Weapons of war."


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Like......like......like....you know what I mean....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

"Main stream"

politician

MSM

CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC, huffington.., NYT, WaPo, ......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

______ Nation.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ______ Nation.


*Obamin*ation?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Shot Placement


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Indigenous Peoples or Native Americans

Any Hyphenated American...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Indigenous Peoples or Native Americans
> 
> Any Hyphenated American...


I know, right?!?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

An abundance of caution.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m offended 
Politically correct


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Corona Virus!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

alt right


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

No worries.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

pikepole20 said:


> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"We need to look at the Data". So now you want to look at the data. What the heck have you been doing? When you hear that it means they have no clue what you are asking and must stall until someone else comes up with an answer.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Following any shooting: "No motive is available yet".

20 years later, still no mention of a motive.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2016)

Allow me to "unpack" that for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"A Group of Teens"....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

white supremacists


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

white privilege


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pull-over
freeze
guilty
fines
taxes
Dr's note (5 combat tours 14 deployments....33 years served....and I need a letter from a responsible professional every time I take two days off for a cold or flu)


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

_"Your car's warranty is about to expire..."_


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"We've tried multiple times to contact you about your vehicle's extended warranty....."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

1) Trust me

2) Like your doctor keep your doctor, like your insurance keep your insurance

3) Tax the rich

4) common sense (insert any phrase)

5) Get back To the business of the American people.

6) Pass it so we can find out what’s in it. 

And last but not least: Healthcare is a right.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> _"Your car's warranty is about to expire..."_


Yeah on a 25 year old vehicle. Annoying retards!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are some more -

Manbun

Manniecure

Lumber sexual 

Safe place. 

Lattes


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Here are some more -
> 
> Manbun
> 
> ...


Manbun. WTF!!!! I want to hit every guy with a Manbun in the head with a bat. If it's colored pink, blue, green, or red I want to hit him twice. Stupid freakin Manbuns.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think this must be a North American thing, I had no idea they existed (participation medals!) until I ran my first race a decade ago, WTF am I supposed to do with it anyway? Yes, I came in 35'th place in my age group, wow, big deal, I need a freaking reward hahaha



hawgrider said:


> Here ya go-
> 
> Participation trophy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TG said:


> I think this must be a North American thing, I had no idea they existed (participation medals!) until I ran my first race a decade ago, WTF am I supposed to do with it anyway? Yes, I came in 35'th place in my age group, wow, big deal, I need a freaking reward hahaha


Hey where u been? Virus bring u back?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Hey where u been? Virus bring u back?


haha no, I lurk from time to time  Hope all is well with you

The current panic-buying in Toronto is hilarious


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I think this must be a North American thing, I had no idea they existed (participation medals!) until I ran my first race a decade ago, WTF am I supposed to do with it anyway? Yes, I came in 35'th place in my age group, wow, big deal, I need a freaking reward hahaha


35th place? Pick it up a little bit will ya Toots! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> 35th place? Pick it up a little bit will ya Toots! :tango_face_grin:


haha I no longer run, switched to rowing


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Here are some more -
> 
> Manbun
> 
> ...


wait a minute now....I absolutely enjoy calling my oldest son a "Lumber sexual"....and he enjoys referring to my Pony tail as a manbun....is that bad....or is being one or having one what you hate?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> wait a minute now....I absolutely enjoy calling my oldest son a "Lumber sexual"....and he enjoys referring to my Pony tail as a manbun....is that bad....or is being one or having one what you hate?


Hey - it's not Woke to call them 'manbuns' any more.
They're now called Bitch Biscuits.

Try and keep up, Boomer.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Two more for the list:

Woke
Boomer

(Even though I am the latter, and will never be the former.)



Edit: Second thought, take Boomer off the list. I kinda like it..and wear the label proudly.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey - it's not Woke to call them 'manbuns' any more.
> They're now called Bitch Biscuits.
> 
> Try and keep up, Boomer.


Ouch...Hey, I'm kidding.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"We take the situation very seriously, and are currently looking into the matter..."


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Robie said:


> Ouch...Hey, I'm kidding.
> 
> View attachment 104237


I got a few comments from the guys at work about my pony tail. It stopped the day I told them "Its so my boyfriend has something to yank on while he's riding me like only a real cowboy can."....then I walked away with a very serious expression.... I think I might have been too convincing.... they don't come around much now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Social distancing


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Social distancing


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ya feel me?
I feel you


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a few comments from the guys at work about my pony tail. It stopped the day I told them "Its so my boyfriend has something to yank on while he's riding me like only a real cowboy can."....then I walked away with a very serious expression.... I think I might have been too convincing.... they don't come around much now.


Did your boyfriend laugh when you told him the story that night? :vs_laugh::vs_lol:


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

non-binary


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Economic stimulus package

Bailout


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Did your boyfriend laugh when you told him the story that night? :vs_laugh::vs_lol:


I don't know....I can't hear that well behind me.....and I am a screamer..... just saying....


----------

